# Paint Booth Recommendations



## thinktankgroup (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi all!

We're opening a one-of-a-kind innovation/fabrication lab (our kr150 r3100 arrives today!), I'm trying to get a paint spray booth / mixing station so we can put some great finishes on our materials.

Does anyone have any insights or advice on paint booths that you've used? There's many different types of paint booths, and I need something that can be multi-purpose and do a great job of making it easy to get a quality paint job.

BACKGROUND:
- We're working with materials like wood, foam and metals
- We will be spraying typical automotive style paint finishes and high-gloss coatings 
- Polyurea sprayer
- Finishing furniture, foam, crafts, anything

QUESTIONS:
- Why wouldn't I want to get an enclosed spray booth?
- What brands are best?

Thanks in advance for any insights that you can provide!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

thinktankgroup said:


> Hi all!
> 
> We're opening a one-of-a-kind innovation/fabrication lab (our kr150 r3100 arrives today!), I'm trying to get a paint spray booth / mixing station so we can put some great finishes on our materials.
> 
> ...


Compliance is probably the first step. You would want to contact your regional air quality management board to see if you can meet their standards, along with city fire officials, permits, etc.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

I deal with booths a good bit. Give me a shout at [email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

